# Can a very light golden do well in shows?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think she has enough golden color in her that she meets standard. 

I don't know enough about conformation to say anything about her head or the rest. She looks very much a puppy still to my eyes. 

Be careful with the jogging...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It is her structure this is more important than her color. Have her breeder or another well respected breeder take a look at her. Have her ancestors had any success in the breed ring?

Are you jogging with her on pavement? That is a big no-no. Forced running isn't the best form of exercise for dogs with growing joints and growth plates still open. I'd reconsider her as a jogging partner until 18-24+ months of age.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The standard specifically says "Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable," but being light-colored doesn't automatically disqualify a dog. Plus, Bailey will probably darken with age, and the standard specifically says, "Some latitude should be given to the light puppy whose coloring shows promise of deepening with maturity."

So on color alone, I wouldn't rule her out. Structure is more important, and it's really hard to tell from the photos you've posted, even if I were an expert.

Have you ever considered showing in obedience? Training is a great way to bond with her, and she'll be judged on performance, not on conformation.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Be careful with jogging(I know that wasn't your question). I don't even let my guys I show in obedience jump until close to 2 years. When I sell a pup, if a future owner asks about jogging with them, I suggest another breed of dog. You should definitely have handlers/breeders evaluate her. Regardless if she is true show quality, you can still take classes and go to matches for practice.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Where are you located in the US? Many Americans who have the more English style dogs show them in eastern Canada as the style can still be competitive here. My friend's very light dog got a 5 point win on Sunday going BOB/G1 from the classes. If you are not close to Canada, many people show in UKC and "International" shows. The Championships are much easier to obtain and therefore not regarded as highly, but can still be a fun event for you and your dog, and are certainly accessible to owner-handlers. Lighter dogs can earn AKC Ch but you must learn about judges and their preferences (often breeder-judges are more willing to consider a lighter dog--especially if they have used English lines in their own breeding program), and the dog truly needs to be outstanding. This dog finished his AKC and CKC Ch's in the last year for example with wins at specialties, and he is an outstanding dog! http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=304100

Based on what I see of her ears she is going to remain light. As others have said, hard to tell about her conformation otherwise from the photos posted. We would need to see a show stack profile shot, and then the best advice you could get would be to have an experienced breeder/handler assess her. Hard to tell with adolescents of the English style though as they often mature very slowly, and can look quite weedy and geeky before they come together.

As others have said--stop with the jogging--it is not safe for growing bones and joints. I have a five month old and she gets her exercise through play and retrieving. No extended running.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

A golden under 2 years should NOT be jogging. You need to get another partner.


----------



## BaileyGirl30 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm getting conflicting information about running with her. Thanks for those who have given supportive answers and information. I'll make sure I do more research and consult with another vet to be sure I'm doing what's best for her.

Rhonda- Your reply sounded a bit rude. Thanks anyway.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I apologize if the comments about jogging came across as rude. I think people were just shocked because jogging is so bad for young retrievers as well as several other breeds (we had to agree not to do any forced running with our pup in our contract!). I don't think anyone meant anything bad by it, we just care for these beautiful dogs.

I hope you'll be able to show your girl, and if you don't win, at least have fun with it. She is a beauty! Who are her parents?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is a beautiful puppy, how old is she now? I think you have the right idea having someone who shows evaluate her. 

Because growth plates, bones and joints are still developing and growing, jogging can cause damage. It is really advised to wait until 18 months to 2 years before running with any dog, not just Goldens. Letting her voluntarily run around to play is ok of course.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

BaileyGirl30, I apologize if my response came across as rude, I didn't mean too. I was just being direct. I'll be careful with my bluntness going forward.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Welcome to the GRF. Everyone here loves this breed and can at times be vocal about opinions on what is good or bad for Goldens. I do believe almost everyone thinks jogging is not good for young puppies' joints, and Goldens tend to have joint problems. And by the way Sallysmom is a vet. You might pay more attention to her posts than those from some of uswith less knowledge. If your sister got the pup from a breeder, I suggest you contact the breeder about both the issue of jogging and if this might be a show quality dog. You will also want to check the pedigree to see if the parents are on k9Data to see if joint clearances were done on the parents. This will give you an idea if there might be any hereiditary issues like dysplasia. Your pup is darling and I am sure you are trying to do the best for it.


----------

